# selfie



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Well why dont we have a proper " selfie " thread , help put a face to the name . 
Here,s a start


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

me when I was blonde  (not too long ago)










Merry Christmas  lol

J
xx


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

HUH !!!!! Upstaged already ,


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ha ha  lol I put a selfie up of me in my car not sooooo long ago got purple hair now lol

J
xx


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Yo jess my size  be carefull with that pic! People might complain about the cleavage and get it removed haha! Suppose i better add a selfie to this! Cheeky pout for the ladies 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ha ha all I will say if anyone complains is sad, very sad! Lol you pouter lol

J
Xx


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> Ha ha all I will say if anyone complains is sad, very sad! Lol you pouter lol
> 
> J
> Xx


This is starting to look like an ad for a gay dating website. (Except for you,of course, Jess) :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

HUH !!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks big boy,, :-*


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

roddy said:


> HUH !!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks big boy,, :-*


Welcome Roddy! 

(I was referring more to Callum and TTSam but I wouldn't want you to feel left out!) :wink:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

NoMark said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > HUH !!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks big boy,, :-*
> ...


Well obviously you are a fat tit who is ashamed of how they look hence the lack of picture 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ha ha ha you never know callum and Sam might swing that way 

J
xx


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Callum-TT said:


> NoMark said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


You don't know how close you are to the truth Callum. :lol:


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> ha ha ha you never know callum and Sam might swing that way
> 
> J
> xx


What they do in privacy is entirely up to them Jess.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Callum-TT said:


> NoMark said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


well not exactly how I would have phrased it,, but hey ho,,  ,,, no picture,, no post !!!


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> ha ha ha you never know callum and Sam might swing that way
> 
> J
> xx


Na!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

NoMark said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > NoMark said:
> ...


I pride myself on telling the truth 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Callum-TT said:


> I pride myself on telling the truth
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yes, I saw that in your post to Roddy!  :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

TTSam said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > ha ha ha you never know callum and Sam might swing that way
> ...


Ha ha safe init lol

J
Xx


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> TTSam said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


Haha you kno dat blud!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok let's stop that now I feel like I've got issues talking like that lol

J
Xx


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Haha i agree. Bad enough that i hear people talking like it on a daily basis!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh the shame lol

J
Xx


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I didn't look at this thread until now. I assumed they'd be car photos!

<----------- that's me over there


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ha ha no no this is the actual selfie thread lol

J
Xx


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

TTSam said:


> Yo jess my size  be carefull with that pic! People might complain about the cleavage and get it removed haha! Suppose i better add a selfie to this! Cheeky pout for the ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a guy?! :? :x 

I though you said you were a girl?! In the south east meet thread!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ha ha ha have you been trying to flirt with sam lol

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> me when I was blonde  (not too long ago)
> 
> Merry Christmas  lol
> J
> xx


Hi Jess, I know someone said you had chubby legs, but how do you get your knees up that high ? :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

SIGH :? Another post descends into purile drivel ,,,,,,, i try my best. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > me when I was blonde  (not too long ago)
> ...


 :lol:

I think Jess looks lovely with blonde hair!!! :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Lovely "Knees" :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

zltm089 said:


> TTSam said:
> 
> 
> > Yo jess my size  be carefull with that pic! People might complain about the cleavage and get it removed haha! Suppose i better add a selfie to this! Cheeky pout for the ladies
> ...


Hahaha no!?!?!? Im definatly a full blooded male last time i checked! Think you need to get ya specks checked lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TTSam said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > TTSam said:
> ...


Hi, seems like a nice boy. :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

lol hoggy

J
xx


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> TTSam said:
> 
> 
> > zltm089 said:
> ...


Dont know how to take that hoggy lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ha ha dont mind hoggywoggy he's just a bit friendly lol

J
xx


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Hate getting my picture taken, But this was me back in 2011


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

wow where was that?

J
xx


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> wow where was that?
> 
> J
> xx


Grand Canyon


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

that view is amazing

J
xx


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

TTSam said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > TTSam said:
> ...


ah not cool man!!!

I misread one of your post! When I asked if there were any girls coming, and you replied with that smiley :lol: ...I wrongly assumed you were female!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ha ha you've got women on the brain

J
Xx


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

zltm089 said:


> TTSam said:
> 
> 
> > zltm089 said:
> ...


Haha na i just found it funny that you where asking about the ladies! You going to be at the next meet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Only if there are girls! 

Did you guys manage to find some good roads?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ha ha "only if there are girls" you perv lol

J
Xx


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Yeah there will be girls, my car is my girl  yeah we did actually, was quite a good drive, wish i didnt have my roof down though, froze my n*ts off. My own fault for posing haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> Ha ha "only if there are girls" you perv lol
> 
> J
> Xx


I like girls!!!


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

TTSam said:


> Yeah there will be girls, my car is my girl  yeah we did actually, was quite a good drive, wish i didnt have my roof down though, froze my n*ts off. My own fault for posing haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have to have the roof down!!!

What's the point of a roadster?!

About the frozen nuts, that's why you gotta have girls at a meet! :wink:


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

zltm089 said:


> TTSam said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah there will be girls, my car is my girl  yeah we did actually, was quite a good drive, wish i didnt have my roof down though, froze my n*ts off. My own fault for posing haha
> ...


Thats exactly why i had it down!! You can arrange the female company for us then lol ill leave that in your capable hands!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

....if he thought you were a girl Sam......I would question his ability at that ha ha

J
xx


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> ....if he thought you were a girl Sam......I would question his ability at that ha ha
> 
> J
> xx


Very true, but would also be funny to see what he turns up with 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

lol i wouldnt hold out for much ha ha

J
xx


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

zltm089 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ha "only if there are girls" you perv lol
> ...


I like women :lol:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> ....if he thought you were a girl Sam......I would question his ability at that ha ha
> 
> J
> xx


stop making fun of me! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I am afraid you've only got yourself to blame for this lol

J
xx


----------

